# Inkjetfly+Epson 1400+JPSS+Pigment CIS



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello all, A few months ago I purchased one of inkjetflys CIS Pigment systems for my epson 1400 to do heat transfers, which ended up not working for me due to no profiles and the pigment inks changing under the heat press. I contacted leo at the time for a bit of help, but he didnt have very many solutions at the time so I tossed my CIS in the trash and went on with my claria inks to do transfers.

3 months later I recieve a call from Leo. Leo tells me that it has been brought to his attention that many people have been expierencing color changing issues and inaccurate colors with his Pigment inks and heat transfer paper. He told me over the phone on saturday that he has a found a solution to keeping his pigment inks from changing colors under heat and will be selling heat transfer inks with his Pigment CIS system. I thought it was great that he contacted me, even 3 months after i was expierencing problems, Leos customer service excellent. He offerd to send me a free sample of his new inks so I can test them out for him. But of course I didnt have his CIS anymore, But leo has asked me to send him a sheet of my transfer paper (which is JPSS) so he can create custom ICC profiles for the paper with the heat transfer inks.

All in all, to the people with Epson 1400s in need of heat transfer inks and use JPSS. Be on the lookout for inkjetflys heat transfer pigment ink CIS system for the Epson 1400, and custom ICC profiles for JPSS transfer paper. I think this combination of inks and paper w/ accurate ICC profiles will create great prints for JPSS and epson 1400 users looking to go pigment!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Ivan!! Thanks for the post, I was just re-reading that inkjetfly thread a little while ago (due to the pm we got). 

I just picked up a 1400. Are you still happy with your Claria Compatable refill carts? (just checking in since more time has passed.)

Good to see you.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Just heard from Ross of inkjetcarts.us. He is carrying CIS similar to inkjetfly for a lot less price. Even though he can't match free shipping his price is still cheaper. He said he has a new brand of refillables also. Ross' heat transfer pigment ink for CMYK does not shift. Not sure about 6 color inks shift and color matching issues. It may not be posted in the web yet. Need to call to order.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry about the misinformation I gave earlier.
Corretion: *inkrepublic* instead of *inkjetfly*.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hey Ivan!! Thanks for the post, I was just re-reading that inkjetfly thread a little while ago (due to the pm we got).
> 
> I just picked up a 1400. Are you still happy with your Claria Compatable refill carts? (just checking in since more time has passed.)
> 
> Good to see you.


 
Hey kelly, Yep im still lovin' the claria ink, But since leo has contacted me. Im going to be testing some of his inks with the new profiles that hes creating so Im going to be playing with his inks for a bit right now. Maybe things will be better. And congrats on your epson 1400. its a great printer hehe. 

and btw, its good to see everyone too. I got hurt at work so im at home for now. so I got a bit more time to visit the forums. 

anyway I should be posting results shortly with the new profiles created by inkjetfly to help others out in their decisions for CIS pigment for their 1400s.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

ivancuriel said:


> Hello all, A few months ago I purchased one of inkjetflys CIS Pigment systems for my epson 1400 to do heat transfers, which ended up not working for me due to no profiles and the pigment inks changing under the heat press. I contacted leo at the time for a bit of help, but he didnt have very many solutions at the time so I tossed my CIS in the trash and went on with my claria inks to do transfers.
> 
> 3 months later I recieve a call from Leo. Leo tells me that it has been brought to his attention that many people have been expierencing color changing issues and inaccurate colors with his Pigment inks and heat transfer paper. He told me over the phone on saturday that he has a found a solution to keeping his pigment inks from changing colors under heat and will be selling heat transfer inks with his Pigment CIS system. I thought it was great that he contacted me, even 3 months after i was expierencing problems, Leos customer service excellent. He offerd to send me a free sample of his new inks so I can test them out for him. But of course I didnt have his CIS anymore, But leo has asked me to send him a sheet of my transfer paper (which is JPSS) so he can create custom ICC profiles for the paper with the heat transfer inks.
> 
> All in all, to the people with Epson 1400s in need of heat transfer inks and use JPSS. Be on the lookout for inkjetflys heat transfer pigment ink CIS system for the Epson 1400, and custom ICC profiles for JPSS transfer paper. I think this combination of inks and paper w/ accurate ICC profiles will create great prints for JPSS and epson 1400 users looking to go pigment!


Please tell me your not dissatisfied with the claria compatable inks(as long as its the truth Don't need to be consoled if you had problems)Why did you decide to change? I have the claria compatable refillable cartridges and ink from inkjetcarts. Isn't that what you used ? Mine are still in the box since I haven't gotten things going worth a crap yet. I am still on the original cartridges from epson but will need to start with the black soon and the cyan and yellow soon after that.
Have I made a mistake? Will I have problems if I switch to something different?


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

I just opened up my new Epson 1400 and printed up a test on JPSS with the original Claria inks and everything worked perfectly. I ran hot water on it and found no bleeding, then I soaked it and still no problem. Its washing right now!

I'm planning to order the refills that Ivan mentioned from shopdyesub.com and will probably stick with the Claria compatible ink.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

ivancuriel said:


> Hey kelly, Yep im still lovin' the claria ink, But since leo has contacted me. Im going to be testing some of his inks with the new profiles that hes creating so Im going to be playing with his inks for a bit right now. Maybe things will be better. And congrats on your epson 1400. its a great printer hehe.


Thanks, Ivan, good to hear, and thank you, I hope it's all that bc I am excited to print to direct to dvd/cd, and my own x-large photographs. 

Good luck with the testing, and thank's for taking the time.... which brings me to this........



ivancuriel said:


> and btw, its good to see everyone too. I got hurt at work so im at home for now. so I got a bit more time to visit the forums.


Nooooooooooooooooo. Oh man, sorry to hear, Ivan. I hope you feel better soon, but we will keep you entertained while you heal. 

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. 




ivancuriel said:


> anyway I should be posting results shortly with the new profiles created by inkjetfly to help others out in their decisions for CIS pigment for their 1400s.


Thank you, Ivan, that's awfully nice of you since you don't even need the system yourself. I always said you are a good guy!


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

DTFuqua said:


> Please tell me your not dissatisfied with the claria compatable inks(as long as its the truth Don't need to be consoled if you had problems)Why did you decide to change? I have the claria compatable refillable cartridges and ink from inkjetcarts. Isn't that what you used ? Mine are still in the box since I haven't gotten things going worth a crap yet. I am still on the original cartridges from epson but will need to start with the black soon and the cyan and yellow soon after that.
> Have I made a mistake? Will I have problems if I switch to something different?


I am completly satisfied with my claria compatible inks, I have no complaints at all. However i bought mine from www.shopdyesub.com not from inkjetcarts so I cant say they are the same. But if they are the same for some reason, everything has worked fine for me. The only real problem I have is when i dont print for like a week, I have to do a head cleaning to get the inks flowing, but thats it. no major issues.

Just follow the instructions inkjetcarts gave you (if they did) and you should be fine. however claria dye ink isnt for everyone, its mainly usefull for those with JPSS transfer papers and some other select few but I cant remember all of the transfer papers claria works with. I know JPSS works for sure though


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

ivancuriel said:


> Hello all, A few months ago I purchased one of inkjetflys CIS Pigment systems for my epson 1400 to do heat transfers, which ended up not working for me due to no profiles and the pigment inks changing under the heat press. I contacted leo at the time for a bit of help, but he didnt have very many solutions at the time so I tossed my CIS in the trash and went on with my claria inks to do transfers.
> 
> 3 months later I recieve a call from Leo. Leo tells me that it has been brought to his attention that many people have been expierencing color changing issues and inaccurate colors with his Pigment inks and heat transfer paper. He told me over the phone on saturday that he has a found a solution to keeping his pigment inks from changing colors under heat and will be selling heat transfer inks with his Pigment CIS system. I thought it was great that he contacted me, even 3 months after i was expierencing problems, Leos customer service excellent. He offerd to send me a free sample of his new inks so I can test them out for him. But of course I didnt have his CIS anymore, But leo has asked me to send him a sheet of my transfer paper (which is JPSS) so he can create custom ICC profiles for the paper with the heat transfer inks.
> 
> All in all, to the people with Epson 1400s in need of heat transfer inks and use JPSS. Be on the lookout for inkjetflys heat transfer pigment ink CIS system for the Epson 1400, and custom ICC profiles for JPSS transfer paper. I think this combination of inks and paper w/ accurate ICC profiles will create great prints for JPSS and epson 1400 users looking to go pigment!


Hi Ivan.. 

Are these actual HT pigment inks or regular pigment inks? Thanks, Kel


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hi Ivan..
> 
> Are these actual HT pigment inks or regular pigment inks? Thanks, Kel


Hey kelly. I had misunderstood what Leo was telling me over the phone. He has made adjustments to his pigment inks so that they do not shift colors. Im not sure how pigment HT inks are made but leo was telling me that he has made corrections to the black ink which is what was causing color shifting when I 1st bought his system months ago. I have some samples of his pigment and dye inks and im going to be running some tests for him to see how well things ago.


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

I did my first order with my Epson 1400 with the factory Claria inks and JPSS. I thought all went pretty well even though I did have a lot of paper feed issues and I had a hard time getting my pink to not be purple. In all I printed 40 shirts front and back with black and pink text and a pink ribbon graphic. 
















I thought all went well, but this morning I got a call that one of the shirts had bleeding around the black text. I haven't been able to see the shirt and I'm not sure if this is the only one with the problem or not, but one is too many in my mind. The shirt has been washed and the bleeding didn't come out. The setting I used for these shirts was Best Photo & Photo Paper Glossy. I believe I got those settings suggested by Ivan, but they are the only thing I can think of that is different from my original wash test. I was trying to improve the pink color to keep it from being so purple when I changed the settings. Looks like I'm stuck with this printer because its been a few days over a month since I purchased it and Buydigg.com won't take it back now. Thank god I got a good rebate on it so I'm only out $188. Guess it will probably be a fine photo printer for me, but I'm back in the market for a pigment based printer that will do wide format if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi MasterK, would you think about converting this printer to a pigment printer (on of my q's in the pm)? I know some people have gone over to pigment with this printer, I think I remember them being very happy.

Would the paper feed problems get in the way, tho? Are you going to give up using it completely bc of that and the color profile issues? I think it is R1Lover who has switched to a pigment ink system that does not give him color profile issues. (?) 

In past posts, we've seen people say that they've had bleeding issues with Claria. It seems to happen when there is too much ink on the paper. When they reduced the amount of ink printing on the paper by moving from best/photo setting to normal/text mode, the bleeding stopped, for Most people. David/motoskin graphix still has unresolved bleeding issues with JPSS when using Claria or HP inks. (??)

Claria is still very new in this process. Claria may turn out to be like Durabrite Pimgnet ink. Not a perfect fit for everyone.

Durabrite ink (which is pigment ink) is recommended in so many posts - but - some people get "color shifting" when pressing with it. I do not get color shifting with Durabrite, but Melissa/Angelic Endeavors did. I use Durabrite, but in Melissa's words: "Durabrite - You're fired!"... she'll never touch the stuff again, and yet it is pigment ink. So that seems to be the way it is sometimes with this inkjet heat transfer process.. things mostly work, and sometimes don't, and we can't always figure out why or why not.

In this case, one might guess there is bleeding might be the increase of ink. The wash test shirts were printed with less ink, and the shirt with bleeding was possibly printed on a higher setting. It might not be, but we have read about this in other posts, so it's a possibility.

I'm just sorry to hear of it, MasterK, and I thank you so much for writing. I do have my 1400 here in the box, and have to make a decision on this, since I just do Not have any problems with the Durabrite (unlike the many that get color shifting with Durabrite) and I just might not venture here.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

If you really must have something different, try getting a ciss or refillable cartridges and get a pigment or HT designed ink for the 1400 you have now. I really don't understand the problems your having. I never had bleeding of colors or paper jams. Good luck.
Bou my typing must be slow Maybe chang Kelly to FAST Kelly.


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

I might give some different ink a try if I can work out the paper feed issues. I'm going to harass Epson and see if I can get that resolved before I move forward, but I'm definitely not willing to risk bleed problems again. So, if the Epson stays around, it will be full of pigment ink. I'm a little worried about color shifting from what I've read, but I can live with that compared to bleeding. Adjusting the settings down for less ink doesn't really seem like a good option since I didn't think the black was really as dark as I would like anyway.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think if the durabrite works, print with it.... Or is that shoe fits, wear it. Oh well, I'm confused. ...LOL .... JB


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck to you, MasterK. As far as color shifting, that seems to be mostly with Durabrite ink. Peeps seem to switch to a 3rd party ink to get away from that problem, so hopefully you'll be okay, too. 

If you plan to still use the 1400 for a photo printer as well, someone said the black 3rd party HT (heat transfer) pigment ink they use doesn't translate well onto actual photo paper. Just thought I'd mention it before you go there, in case you wanted to do both transfers and photos.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

DTFuqua said:


> Bou my typing must be slow Maybe chang Kelly to FAST Kelly.


Well, lol --- No -- that's okay -- I'll take a pass on that! 

Regular plain old Kelly is fine. 

_I'm sure you wouldn't rather your name be changed to SLOW Terry_!


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

I need a good comparison between Injetfly's pigment ink and Shopdyesub.com and Inksupply.com


----------



## StayStrong (May 13, 2008)

i printed my first t shirts with an epson 1400 claria ink i havent had any wash tests using alpha gold for darks there is so much contradicting advice its pretty much see for yourself


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Masterkoin said:


> I need a good comparison between Injetfly's pigment ink and Shopdyesub.com and Inksupply.com


Im posting from work right now, but when I get home I will print on JPSS with inkjetflys pigment ink and dye inks and post results tonight so you can see the inkjetfly pigment and dye inks with the new ICC profiles for JPSS

Due to a dumb hurricane knocking out my power for a week and a half, i wasnt able to do any tests, but I got power saturday night so those tests with pictures will come tonight.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks so much, Ivan! 

Hey Ivan, have you ever printed onto photo paper with your inks? Just wondering if these inks work as well for photos as they do for transfers. I've heard that some feedback that someone's black HT pigment ink looks odd on photo paper. I'd like to do both with my printer (1400). Just wondering if you have, thanks again. 

Good to hear you are back at work.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Thanks so much, Ivan!
> 
> Hey Ivan, have you ever printed onto photo paper with your inks? Just wondering if these inks work as well for photos as they do for transfers. I've heard that some feedback that someone's black HT pigment ink looks odd on photo paper. I'd like to do both with my printer (1400). Just wondering if you have, thanks again.
> 
> Good to hear you are back at work.


 
Hey kelly below is a picture printed with the same inks I printed the JPSS sheets with and did my tests with. Its not the best picture cuz of the bad focus, but the quality is excellent in person.










Here is a printout I did with the JPSS profile for the inkjetfly pigment inks. This was with settings at photo quality and plain paper.










Here is the shirt I pressed it on. For some reason the transfer didnt come out as great as I wanted it to, I think because its a really really old shirt , and I dont think I had enough pressure on it. 









Once I get my hands on a new clean shirt Im sure the way it comes out on the shirt will be much more cleaner and crisp. Once I go out and buy a bunch of white shirts, I will do this test again.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

ivancuriel said:


> Hey kelly below is a picture printed with the same inks I printed the JPSS sheets with and did my tests with. Its not the best picture cuz of the bad focus, but the quality is excellent in person.


I hope this isn't a dumb Q, but is that on photo paper, Ivan? I think so, but not sure. Thanks so much for printing it out if it is photo paper. It looks too crisp and glossy to be plain paper, but I still wanted to ask to be sure. Thanks. 




ivancuriel said:


> Here is a printout I did with the JPSS profile for the inkjetfly pigment inks. This was with settings at photo quality and plain paper.


Sounds like that profile is actually called JPSS. Did they do this profile just for this paper?

When you use the photo quality and plain paper setting, do you ever get any bleed issues with red and/or black? Thanks again. 




ivancuriel said:


> Here is the shirt I pressed it on. For some reason the transfer didnt come out as great as I wanted it to, I think because its a really really old shirt , and I dont think I had enough pressure on it.


Yeah, lol, that's not looking to good. I wanted to ask if there is also a glare showing up in the pics. I know I have a hard time photographing my finished shirts sometimes because the light and flash cause a glare across the shirt that make it look like little pinholes or something. Does this shirt look just like this, or is part of it the photo?



ivancuriel said:


> Once I get my hands on a new clean shirt Im sure the way it comes out on the shirt will be much more cleaner and crisp. Once I go out and buy a bunch of white shirts, I will do this test again.


Thanks so much for all the bother, Ivan. It's so nice of you and the others to do these tests and experiments. I really appreciate it, and so many others do, too. Have a great night!!


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> I hope this isn't a dumb Q, but is that on photo paper, Ivan? I think so, but not sure. Thanks so much for printing it out if it is photo paper. It looks too crisp and glossy to be plain paper, but I still wanted to ask to be sure. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yep it is photo glossy paper.

Also inkjetfly did make an ICC Profile specifically for JPSS transfer paper and their pigment inks for the epson 1400. I have had no bleeding issues with the inks.

I know the shirt looks like crap, I gotta redo these tests once I get some new shirts. As far as glare and lighting, the shirt looks the same in person as the photo.. so it just simply looks like crap lol, its all user error on my part though, as for more tests I hope to get to it this weekend. I have to do these tests for inkjetfly too, thats why they gave me samples, so ill be having better results soon enough


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Ivan 
I don't see any color shifting in the pic at least what I can see did you see any at all.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> Ivan
> I don't see any color shifting in the pic at least what I can see did you see any at all.


 
thats correct, no color shifting at all


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Kelly. Hi and thanks for the work and posts Ivan. I have been called slow but not slow Terry. I've also been called worse but thats not for repeating.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

so here is a new print with a new shirt I got my hands on and the results were much much better 

Here is the JPSS Sheet printed with Inkjetfly Pigment inks and custom ICC Profile for JPSS paper created by inkjetfly. I printed the picture on settings Plain Paper and Photo quality.










I then got myself a brand new shirt courtesy of my brother ( I stole is actually) and pressed the JPSS Paper 




























The results were great in my opinion, here are a few more close up shots for some more detail 



















And of course the leftovers on the sheet. I think all pigment inks do this.. I could be wrong.










Overall I am really satisfied with the way this test came out. If anyone has questions feel free to ask


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

I think I'm going to go ahead and get some pigment inks and refil carts to try in my Epson 1400 assuming I can rectify the paper jam problems. What do you recommend for carts and ink? Where can I get the proper profiles & settings?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

To your eye, how do they compare to the claria on the JPSS. I like mine but the blacks don't look as good as those look on my monitor. Would there be a setting to get just a little more ink to print out on the 1400? Did you use the pigment aft3er claria in the same printer? If so, did you have to ckean/clear the heads ? I haven't put anything in my refillable cartridges yet and am thinking about getting the HT pigment inks if you say they will be better. All the pressure is on you. LOL Thanks for your efforts .


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Masterkoin said:


> I think I'm going to go ahead and get some pigment inks and refil carts to try in my Epson 1400 assuming I can rectify the paper jam problems. What do you recommend for carts and ink? Where can I get the proper profiles & settings?


So far The only company that I have come across that offers an ICC profile for JPSS with their pigment inks for the epson 1400 is inkjetfly. I would recommend their ink and refill carts, Leo from inkjetfly is really helpful and they have excellent customer service in my opinion. There are other companys that offer really nice inks aswell, but I dont know if they offer custom ICC profiles for your specific transfer paper.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

DTFuqua said:


> To your eye, how do they compare to the claria on the JPSS. I like mine but the blacks don't look as good as those look on my monitor. Would there be a setting to get just a little more ink to print out on the 1400? Did you use the pigment aft3er claria in the same printer? If so, did you have to ckean/clear the heads ? I haven't put anything in my refillable cartridges yet and am thinking about getting the HT pigment inks if you say they will be better. All the pressure is on you. LOL Thanks for your efforts .


Compared to claria vs pigment ink with the profiles and settings im using, It looks like the pigment inks print out with a bit more vibrancy. I select photo quality in my printing options to squeeze more ink out of my epson 1400. 

I did switch directly from claria to pigment carts and all I did was 3 head cleanings and did a nozzel check and kept cleaning until my nozzel check print came out right.

I have to add that the pigment ink im using from inkjetfly isnt HT ink. Whats changed about them is the black ink which caused some of the greys to turn green, the results are excellent though and ive had no problems.


----------



## Tasha (Jun 19, 2008)

ivancuriel said:


> Compared to claria vs pigment ink with the profiles and settings im using, It looks like the pigment inks print out with a bit more vibrancy. I select photo quality in my printing options to squeeze more ink out of my epson 1400.


Hi Ivan,
This is weird for me, as I have experienced the exact OPPOSITE of what you are experiencing. I have gotten more vibrancy with my Claria inks versus my Durabrite. I spoke to the gentleman over at Inkjetcarts yesterday (great guy, very informative!), in regards to the heat transfer inks. It seems as though the only difference I would experience with the Heat Transfer versus the Durabrite, would be the color shifting problem would be fixed. This is great, but one of my MAIN issues with Durabrite is the dullness in the print. 

I absolutely LOVE the vibrancy of the Claria, but from what I'm told, there are no color profiles/transfers inks to duplicate this for the 1400....  I even noticed in your prints, that it appeared to be vibrant in the print, but dull once pressed, now are you are using 3rd party pigment or heat transfer inks?? thanks for any info


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Tasha said:


> Hi Ivan,
> This is weird for me, as I have experienced the exact OPPOSITE of what you are experiencing. I have gotten more vibrancy with my Claria inks versus my Durabrite. I spoke to the gentleman over at Inkjetcarts yesterday (great guy, very informative!), in regards to the heat transfer inks. It seems as though the only difference I would experience with the Heat Transfer versus the Durabrite, would be the color shifting problem would be fixed. This is great, but one of my MAIN issues with Durabrite is the dullness in the print.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE the vibrancy of the Claria, but from what I'm told, there are no color profiles/transfers inks to duplicate this for the 1400....  I even noticed in your prints, that it appeared to be vibrant in the print, but dull once pressed, now are you are using 3rd party pigment or heat transfer inks?? thanks for any info


 
When I 1st printed with pigment inks months ago I didnt have any profiles for the pigment inks i was using, neither did i have a profile for the paper i was using (JPSS) When I printed the images were indeed dull and changed colors under heat, this is why i had switched over to claria for some time and I was doing just fine with claria inks.

Recently Leo from inkjetfly called me and informed me he has made corrections to his pigment inks and also made custom profiles for JPSS and his pigment ink for the epson 1400. I tried it out and did some tests for him to get the best possible prints on JPSS. So the ICC profiles provided by inkjetfly for JPSS with their pigment inks is what made my prints less dull and more color.

I think the surface material on JPSS causes the ink to dry and it looks dull with regular prints, but if you were to have custom profiles to target the colors layed out on the JPSS and correct them for more vibrancy in a new profile, your prints would come out less dull.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I would have to agree with Ivan about Leo at InkJetFly. He has been the most helpful person and that right there has sold me on his products. I purchased his CIS Pigmentation system and have been testing it out, and it has been working great. I've also sent him some transfer sheets to make profiles for the paper types. So far all I have sent to him is the JPSS and the Jetdark transfers. I bet if any of you need a profile for s specific paper type, you can send the transfers over to Leo and he would make one for that type.

Attached are a few photos of the color comparisons I have been doing. I sent out a request to try to get a few forum members to print out some samples using their CIS/ink systems so we can compare with each other, but I only received samples back from Badalou. Below you can see the differences between the Republic Ink-pigmenation on JPSS, Inkjetfly-pigmentation on JPSS, Durabrite on JPSS, and a few other paper types. If you'd like to see higher quality images, email me and I'll send them to you. For these, I lowered the dpi to 100 to keep the file sizes under 80k. You make see a little jpg compression since I was trying to keep the file size low, but my main focus was on the color quality.

On the photo called "matte-photoblack.jpg", I'm trying to show the differences between the 2 types of black ink. When I bought the ink system, it came with the photo black ink, but after some testing, Leo pointed out that the matte black provided a better looking black(clearer) rather then a grey tone(blotch). I'm not sure of the terminology, so just take a look a the pic. I think if you are interested in purchasing a kit from him, he will swap the photo black for the matte black if requested.

Also, I think that someone above asked about the pigmentation ink quality on glossy paper. I provided an image for you to see called "durabrite-photoglossy.jpg". Even though this is pigmentation ink, I think photos come out looking great on photo glossy paper.

Hopefully some of this info will be useful....


----------



## Z-Lillian (Sep 25, 2008)

All these information are valuable.  I bought a Epson 1400 for heat transfer two weeks ago. I tried to make a choice between all these companies for my CIS and ink. Now I have the answer: Inkjetfly CIS and their pigment ink.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

hi-nrg-joe said:


> Also, I think that someone above asked about the pigmentation ink quality on glossy paper. I provided an image for you to see called "durabrite-photoglossy.jpg". Even though this is pigmentation ink, I think photos come out looking great on photo glossy paper.


Thank you, Joe, that was me. Thank you for printing that example for me, I really do appreciate it, I already have Durabrite and know it prints great for photos. There printers and inks were pretty much built with photos in mind... and turns out they work well for transfers, too. 

I was asking about photos with 3rd party HT pigment ink = Heat Transfer Pigment Ink. 

HT pigment and Durabrite are different kinds of inks, even tho they are both pigment.

Durabrite ink was formulated with photos in mind, not for using with a heat press. On the other hand, HT (heat transfer) pigment inks were created to be used with the heat press. 

There have been posts that report that the black HT pigment inks don't always look right on photo paper. I'd like to use the same ink for both photos and transfers, so I ask around about the different inks. Actually, I think Ivan's might not be HT inks either, I'll have to back read.

Anyway, thanks so much for printing that - that was really nice of you and it does help out bc it's always great to see people trying to help others on the forum.  

Have a nice day, Joe.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Kelly:
"There have been posts that report that the black HT pigment inks don't always look right on photo paper."

Hi Kelly, Leo from Inkjetfly mentioned this about the black inks also while doing some tests. He has both dye and pigmentation inks in his kits, but it is regular pigmentation ink. I'm not sure what makes regular pigmentation ink into "HT" pigmentation ink. Do you have any information on this? What he noticed about the blacks is when printing photo black on the HT paper, it looks more like a greyscale black, rather than a true black. I'm not sure about the other way around though(printing matte black on photo glossy paper).

I just spoke with Leo and he did mentioned packaging the pigmentation inks with matte black instead photo black to make the colors more accurate for people doing heat transfers. By default the package comes with photo black for glossy paper, but if you email or call him when you order, you can let him know it's for HT and he will sub the matte black ink.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Here are a couple of images showing the differences in the Opaque papers. The setup here is the Epson 1400 with the inkjetfly CIS pigmentation inks. I still have the original photo black in the system and not the recommended matte black(I've just been to lazy to switch them).

Basically I purchased a bunch of samples to try out, but most of what I received is for light colors. The 4 opaque transfer papers I tested are Inkjet Opaque for Dark Colors, IW Inkjet for Darks, Everlast Dark for Dark Colors, and JetDark for Dark Colors.

You can look at the pics for the differences in colors. Since I have never used some of the other brands before, maybe someone can answer this for me...Is the Everlast paper supposed to look "scratchy"? What I mean is if you zoom in on the paper, the color doesn't flow smoothly, but looks more textured, kind of like a photoshop filter...just wondering.

Besides doing color tests, I'm also doing alot of other tests and will post the results in another thread.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

hi-nrg-joe said:


> Kelly:
> "There have been posts that report that the black HT pigment inks don't always look right on photo paper."
> 
> Hi Kelly, Leo from Inkjetfly mentioned this about the black inks also while doing some tests. He has both dye and pigmentation inks in his kits, but it is regular pigmentation ink. I'm not sure what makes regular pigmentation ink into "HT" pigmentation ink. Do you have any information on this? What he noticed about the blacks is when printing photo black on the HT paper, it looks more like a greyscale black, rather than a true black. I'm not sure about the other way around though(printing matte black on photo glossy paper).
> ...


Thank you so very much for all of that info, Joseph. That was very kind of you to ask about and post back.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

hi-nrg-joe said:


> Since I have never used some of the other brands before, maybe someone can answer this for me...Is the Everlast paper supposed to look "scratchy"? What I mean is if you zoom in on the paper, the color doesn't flow smoothly, but looks more textured, kind of like a photoshop filter...just wondering.


Yes, there are posts on Ironall/Everlast having texture to it. That is the same word the other folks use. Here is a link to some threads on it:

T-Shirt Forums Search Results


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

> I need to clarify that we are selling pigment ink not heat transfer pigment
> ink.
> 
> However, we use the Matte Black(MK) pigment ink instead of Photo black(PK)
> ...


This is what he told me.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

I recently spoke with Leo from Inkjetfly and he is willing to make some more profiles for the most standand transfer paper types if needed. I don't have a lot of each type but I will take him a few of what I do have so he can create more profiles for the Epson 1400. If you have a paper type that you'd like a profile for, PM me. You can send it to me and when I drop mine off, I can also drop yours off too.


----------



## Burgermeister (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi,

I'm a newbie and am curious about pigmented ink.

1. What are the primary differences in using this ink as opposed to standard inkjet ink.
2. Is it only for Transfers or can you use it for paper prints also?
3. Does it look the same as standard printing ink on paper prints (if OK.)?
4. Is the resulting image thicker or are the colors brighter?
5. Are there any printer changes that have to be made?

I did use sublimation ink at one time for mugs. Is it like that? Of course, I couldn't do paper printing with it. The printer had to be dedicated. Thanks for info.
Bob


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Burgermeister said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a newbie and am curious about pigmented ink.


Hi Bob, let's see if we can help you a bit here. 



> 1. What are the primary differences in using this ink as opposed to standard inkjet ink.


Here is a link with information on pigment, HT pigment, Claria and dye ink info. 

Please look at the link and it will tell you the answer to this question and more.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t59987.html#post356402

Short draft is regular photographic dye ink washes out of transfers in the wash. (Exception: Claria dye ink, but that is touted as "water resistant dye". It was made to give photographers a dye option that had more of the water resistant qualities of the pigments.

As the debate rages on here at this forum whether it is good for tranfer use, the debate also rages on at the photog forum I belong too. I was kind of giggling how it goes the same for them, lol, looking for water resistance. 

Anyway, if you want to know more about "claria" you can do a search on that term. 

If you want to go pigment, there are plenty of options for that. 



> 2. Is it only for Transfers or can you use it for paper prints also?


You can use the same ink for printing photos and documents. These inks are actually produced with photos and docs in mind, not transfers.

Exception: "HT pigment" inks. These are designed for use with heat, and at least one person has reported that the black in HT inks looks odd on photo paper. 



> 3. Does it look the same as standard printing ink on paper prints (if OK.)?


Yep, see answer above.  Photographers prefer dye because of it's finish, pigment by its nature is lumpy. Not the best way to describe it, but if you go to Epson.com and research pigment and dye ink, they produce both types of inks, and they explain for photog reasons the benefits of each type of ink.



> 4. Is the resulting image thicker or are the colors brighter?


Nothing that you are going to see on transfer paper.

Some folks say they think Claria (Epson's water resistant dye ink) is brighter than the Durabrite (Epson's pigment ink). Others say their 3rd party pigment ink refill carts are brighter. It's more personal experience, and the paper you print on. 

You will find folks happily using Claria or Pigment here. 



> 5. Are there any printer changes that have to be made?


If using the mfg OEM carts, no. If you use "bulk ink" systems, then you have to mess around to set that up, and there are the ink lines to deal with. "Refill carts" are pretty easy once they are installed. Folks seem to really like them as a way to cut ink costs, combined with ease of use. 



> I did use sublimation ink at one time for mugs. Is it like that?


Yes in the sense that you print paper thru a printer and apply the image with heat.

No in the sense that dye sub turns the ink into a gas, and that is how the image is transfered.

With inkjet heat transfers like this, you will print the ink onto the paper, and the coating of the paper AND the ink will transfer to the shirt. You will see and feel the polymer coating of the paper on the finished product.

With dye sub, you would never need to trim the image as only the ink transfers.

With "inkjet heat transfer", anywhere you do not want the "polymer" coating to go, you will need to trim it away either by hand or with a "cutter" that can do "contour cutting".

If you search any of the terms I put in quotes for you, you will find more info on that subject.

Good luck to you, Bob.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

hi-nrg-joe said:


> Since I have never used some of the other brands before, maybe someone can answer this for me...Is the Everlast paper supposed to look "scratchy"? What I mean is if you zoom in on the paper, the color doesn't flow smoothly, but looks more textured, kind of like a photoshop filter...just wondering.


Sorry, Joe, I think I got caught up in your photos.
We all seemed to miss this Q from you. 

Yes, I have heard that said about the Ironall Dark paper, and folks don't like it. They complain it is textured and it makes the print look funny and it transfers like that, too. Everlast is the Ironall Dark paper, same thing. 

I bet if you search for "textured Ironall Dark" you may bring back a few threads on it.

I use the Ironall Dark paper, and I never noticed it as a problem. My stock is older, so I do wonder if maybe it is that has happened with the more recent stock. ?

How did you like the way it transferred?


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

I have only done the printing so far and not the transfer, so I can't answer that one quite yet. Even though it does have the textured look, it does kind of look cool....to me. I guess it would depend on the image and style you are making. If I was trying to make something clean, smooth, and sharp, I don't think I would use it.

I'm still working on a mtrix of different paper types, tapes, etc so I'll post back when it's done.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Sorry, Joe, I think I got caught up in your photos.
> We all seemed to miss this Q from you.
> 
> Yes, I have heard that said about the Ironall Dark paper, and folks don't like it. They complain it is textured and it makes the print look funny and it transfers like that, too. Everlast is the Ironall Dark paper, same thing.
> ...


 Can I assume that the iron all for darks is like the alpha gold in that your printing onto a vinyl to be heat pressed onto the shirt?


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

I've never used alpha gold, but even before printing, you can tell the Everlast paper is not smooth. Once you print, you can see the texture clearly. Look at colored squares in the picture on the 3rd page of this thread and you can see the little horizontal "scratches". http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t60578-3.html#post371034


----------



## Burgermeister (Oct 28, 2007)

Kelly,
Many thanks for your responses. They were very precise to my questions.
Bob


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

DTFuqua said:


> Can I assume that the iron all for darks is like the alpha gold in that your printing onto a vinyl to be heat pressed onto the shirt?


 
In the sense that they are both opaque/dark papers, you print your image onto the white vinyl surface without mirroring, peel them off the backer paper, and heat press them to the shirt "face Up" ... yes.  
_Sorry it took 2 days, Terry._ 


You're welcome, Bob, and thank you... hope it all goes well for you. 

See you guys later.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> In the sense that they are both opaque/dark papers, you print your image onto the white vinyl surface without mirroring, peel them off the backer paper, and heat press them to the shirt "face Up" ... yes.
> 
> _But is the ironall a piece of vinyl like the alphagold or _some kinda of emulsiou/epoxy/bunch of chemicals that just transfers the printout to the shirt? I think the "peel them off the backer " part is the clue to the answer but I still need to ask to be sure.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

DTFuqua;384032[I said:


> But is the ironall a piece of vinyl like the alphagold or [/I]some kinda of emulsiou/epoxy/bunch of chemicals that just transfers the printout to the shirt? I think the "peel them off the backer " part is the clue to the answer but I still need to ask to be sure.


 
Well, I don't know what the chemical composition of either paper is, but Ironall Dark is just like the Alpha Gold for darks/Jet Wear, except the Ironall Dark is a bit thinner vinyl, and has a bit of stretch to it. 

I have seen Ironall Dark called a piece of vinyl on the board, but can't say what any of the papers are made of. Ironall Dark is the same as JetWear/Alpha Gold for darks, Blue Grid for darks, and even the Avery Dark paper from Walmart in the way that you print face up, peel, press face up. The biggest difference I see is how they behave when washed and when stretched. 

I'm sorry, I hope this helps. That's all I have on this, if that doesn't help you, Terry, hopefully someone can take it further.


----------



## eAZie (Aug 7, 2008)

hey guys. so this bad boy right here is what i need to convert over to cis pigment.

Inkjetfly.com - Best Selling CIS for Professional Photographers BigFoot 1400 pigment CIS

kelly, you mentioned dealing with the "lines" when you referred to the bulk system. is this system not recommended? also, when using the everlast/ironall dark from lou, i got that texteured look too. pressed the same way it printed. is there a setting for opaques i missed? 

ivan, do i need to ask for something different with this kit or is it adjusted to heat transfer as indicated?

also guys, my reds look very dark with the oem claria...will this be the case with the inkjetfly kit above with the profiles for jpss...and also are there profiles for everlast/ironall dark with this printer/cis pigment system?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

CIS vs refillable cartridges. There is a certain amount of danger included with both systems. The CIS system has bottles of ink that need to be situated to a specific elevation coordinated with the level of the printer. There are also tubing that needs to be kept clear to avoid entanglements and can get pinched ,causing problems. All this is a special problem if you need to move the printer as in carry it to a show or market . The refillable cartridges have to be refilled inside the printer which may take a good bit of dexterity. Both systems are a little bit of a pain to set up but I think the CIS is more of a pain. The refillable cartridges do not add any problems if you need to carry the printer with you to a show or flea market. I have and love the refillable artridges and still use the Claria compatable ink for my epson 1400. Good luck and maybe this information will help avoid some problems.
Terry


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

> kelly, you mentioned dealing with the "lines" when you referred to the bulk system.


+1 to Terry's answers on that. The thing I was mentioning about the tubing is it has to be managed. Refill carts don't have that particular issue.



> is this system not recommended?


It's a fine alternative to OEM carts. There are issues that come along with it, as Terry mentioned, but many people use them and are overall very happy. 

I'm sure the money they save on ink in the long run is also a plus that makes them happy. 




> also, when using the everlast/ironall dark from lou, i got that texteured look too. pressed the same way it printed. is there a setting for opaques i missed?


I print this paper on text mode, plain paper. I would guess you did not miss a setting because alot of people have complained about "grainy images" "lines" "grooves" across the surface of the paper, that allows the ink to slightly "bleed" on the surface of the paper.

My current stock of Ironall Dark does not seem to share this problem, and I haven't ordered any new product since the bad batch complaints.

When is your Ironall Dark purchase from? Just curious. Some folks are starting to say the Ironall Dark is great again, so just wondering if you are buying in the same time frame as the others...


----------



## eAZie (Aug 7, 2008)

i bought the ironall dark around september or october from lou.

so ironall/everlast dark isn't suppossed to look like this? when i did the first dark shirt i was so dissappointed. doesn't make sense to me...this is something i am not willng to deal with nor can i afford to buy paper over and over again. i got the ironall cause that seemed to be the consensus on here for darks. at the time, i believe the "bad batch" problem had been alleviated. 

so is there any way to alleviate the lines or is it just that...a bad batch?

and kelly, i read that you press at 375 for 6 seconds for ironall dark.

the directions i got say 350 for 20 seconds but would rather stay at the same temp as jpss and just adjust dwell time. is this 375/6sec dwell a consensus too?

thanks guys


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

eAZie said:


> i bought the ironall dark around september or october from lou.


I don't think it would make a difference who you bought it from. They all originate from the same mfg.

If you look up "Ironall dark grooves" or "Ironall dark bleeding" or "Ironall dark lines" or "Ironall dark ink bleed" maybe even "Ironall dark surface" you should be able to return some of the posts on that topic. Those phrases were commonly used when folks described it, and I think that was around the time of those posts. The search will also give you the dates those reports from users were coming in. 

If you find someone with a fresh batch from just this last month or two, why not ask them what their opinion on the paper surface is these days. Just an idea. 

I know my paper is older, and from before anyyy of the troubles of last summer/fall/into winter. I wouldn't describe the surface of my paper that way, so it might have been just from around then. 

Good luck, eAZie, and good to see you again. Thanks for the note!


----------



## eAZie (Aug 7, 2008)

thanks kelly.

i guess im going to have to eat the ironall i bought. such a waste...or rip-off i should say.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

eAZie said:


> thanks kelly.
> 
> i guess im going to have to eat the ironall i bought. such a waste...or rip-off i should say.


 
I just looked and someone complained the grooves were so deep, they couldn't get the ink fully into them even on the highest setting. That post was made late last July. 

It may or may not be related. Why not think about ordering a small sample pack of current stuff to see if it was something with the paper back then, or is something that is still with the paper.

Here is the list of suppliers and the various names the Ironall Dark is sold under:
https://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t59419.html

Another paper folks like for darks is the JetWear Dark (which is mfg'd as Neenah JetOPAQUE).


----------



## eAZie (Aug 7, 2008)

you know whats funny kelly...i asked about JetWear Dark last fall when I was researching this all. i got slammed for trying to find cheaper alternatives for everlast/ironall and jpss. i asked about JetWear for lights and dark and was told "why would you buy those when clearly everyone else recommends jpss and ironall?"
not verbatim, but something like that. basically was told don't be cheap buy the best, which i thought i did. 

during the time i was researching is when people were talking about the bad batch but prior to me purchasing mine i read that the new batches were in and working just fine. 

oh well, like i said, just gotta take it on the chin this time. sucks cause i finally have an order for darks and now gotta spend more money on paper.

in your opinion kelly, which i value btw, should i buy the ironall dark or go ahead and get the jetwear dark. i dont feel as if i have the time to order samples and wait and test and wait again.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

eAZie said:


> in your opinion kelly, which i value btw, should i buy the ironall dark or go ahead and get the jetwear dark. i dont feel as if i have the time to order samples and wait and test and wait again.


Well, that is a tricky one for me bc I have only used Ironall Dark (liked it, saw no reason to switch). 

But, what I can tell you is what I read on the forum from folks who's opinion's I also trust. 

I don't know why someone would say JetWear Dark is a cheaper paper (unless it costs less.) I never heard that JetWear Dark is a "bad" paper, so I am sorry you were told that, first of all.

The difference, as I understand it, between the papers is this:

Ironall Dark: stretchy quality, thinner so it feels "softer".
JetWear Dark: not as thin, but holds color better. Not stretchy like Ironall Dark.

But some people feel that the trade off with Ironall Dark is they think it doesn't hold the color well, so they move over to JetWear Dark for the better color retention. 

I haven't had fade issues with my Ironall Dark, but admittedly, I don't have a "wash comparison" with another dark paper to look to. I was satisfied with the color retention. But, my paper is from older stock, when Ironall Dark was all the rage. 

If you look up JetWear Dark, you'll find the user feedback I am referring to. I saw it many times, so you'll find it.

If color retention, a little heavier paper is okay with you, then I would say try JetWear Dark. www.Tshirtsupplies.com is a good source for that paper, and I happen to like Mike over there. He is a good guy. 

If you want a thinner feeling transfer with stretchy qualities, maybe try a new supply of Ironall Dark. 

If you get in touch with Mike from Tshirtsupplies, he carries it as IYA dark paper. I think if you ask him about the ridges/lines/grooves, he might be able to talk with you about what he has in stock. It'd be hard to compare over the phone, but maybe Mike will be aware of what you are talking about because he reads the forum and is aware of what's going on out there.


----------



## eAZie (Aug 7, 2008)

ivan. i have the inkjetfly heat transfer pigment ink (refill carts) and downloaded the JPSS profile from Leo and have a few questions. im probably not the first to have this happen but my prints look dull to the point i dont want to press them and ruin shirts. this is what i did....i copied a design onto a new file in which i opened with the JPSS profile and it looks extremely dull even before printing. should i adjust something else or are all the adjustments made in the profile provided? ...or do i install the profile on my PRINTER's color managemnet and not under photoshop? i have my paper set at plain paper/bright white paper and fine settings. the quality set at photo. 

i have a small order of 20 shirts to to do in which i was waiting for my new ink and carts to arrive. i'd like to get this figured out before the weekend so i can print and press over the weekend.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Donofmiami (May 19, 2010)

im having problems with my epson 1400 pigment ink from inkjetfly!! for some reason my dark greys com out greenish on the heat transfer paper..i need help with tweeking the settings, has this happend to any1??


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Is this before or after the heat transfer is applied to the shirt? I've seen this green tint when I pressed on a light gray shirt, but not when I pressed to a plain white one. I thought I remember someone else mentioning this before in another thread.


----------



## Donofmiami (May 19, 2010)

Yes as a matter of fact, it mainly happens to the grey color when pressed to a grey shirt!


----------

